# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van der Windt (Wateringen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van der Windt

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Beemd, Wateringen

Adres: De Beemd 3, Wateringen

Website: www.docvadis.nl/huisartsenpraktijkdebeemd


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van der Windt*

----------

